# Soundscape IASCA 1X SQ event Sept 10 Plano Tx



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Last show of the year up here, single point IASCA SQ, hope to see a bunch of you guys out for this one.

Saturday, September 10, 2016 Soundscape Car Audio SPE []


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking forward to this event!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Only a few more days, gonna be a great show!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome turnout today, 15 cars on a beautiful North Texas day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Awesome turnout today, 15 cars on a beautiful North Texas day!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your like the Johnny Appleseed of competition. Spreading the sounds everywhere you go.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Your like the Johnny Appleseed of competition. Spreading the sounds everywhere you go.


I think he is more like Paul Bunyan...


----------

